# what do i do goorming



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

hi was wondering if enyone could help me i have be looking in to complety grooming my cockapoo insead of going to a groomers have eny of yous done this ? how easy it ? what do i use ? and what didyou cockapoos look like after you have cut there hair ? plese send me pics as well . that would be a great help for me


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Check this thread out. Lots of good advice there!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11662


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

...and another one I found very useful:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13009


----------

